# On Board Air for service truck



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I am looking into options for us to have on board compressed air in my service truck. I don't need the capabilities of a really serious service truck, lets keep in mind its only a GMC 3500 SRW. But I want the ability to run an air tool on occasion. Not long continuous use, but maybe take a tire off with an impact gun, or use a grinder for a minute or two. But mostly the ability to fill a tire or whatever when and where we need it. I also want it to be installed in the truck with the tank being hidden most preferably, instead of some big thing we need to remove from the truck, plug in, and set up every time it is used.

I was wondering if anyone has got a real narrow but long 5 gallon or so air tank, mounted it horizontal on the inside of the frame, then ran an airline into a compartment on a service body, and had the electric motor/pump, and small hose reel in there. That way the motor would be out of the rain, road, weather, but the tank wouldn't be wasting space in the compartment. Would this work, or are these applications more for just air bag set ups? I was looking at a tank kind of like this: http://www.kmwperformance.com/product/FIR-9248

I just want to really avoid putting some gas powered monster in the bed of the truck. I don't have a need for that and the truck is driven home, to and from work, and around every day by my mechanic.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I use to use a nitrogen tank when I raced Late Model stock cars worked great for air tools and no moisture issues


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Elite Property Services;1137756 said:


> I use to use a nitrogen tank when I raced Late Model stock cars worked great for air tools and no moisture issues


I thought of something like this http://www.awdirect.com/powertank-co2-air-systems-pt2260/air-tanks/

But how long does the air for that last? How often would I find myself having to pay for more air?


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Truthfully I cannot remember but I do know the tank lasted a long time w/ multiple tire changes a night. We also used it for filling tires. I would think a 5 gallon tank would last a long time for what you need it for. I think they called the tanks we used class A tanks.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Dewalt Cordless grinder, Dewalt cordless impact. Maybe a breaker bar to bust loose the tight ones. And a portable jump starter/compressor combo maybe? Just a suggestion. But I'm more of a handyman setup. Tried the compressor thing but it just takes up too much valuable bed space.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

my 2 cents worth-- i have an air bag inflation system small compressor under hood and 5 gal tank under truck on frame rail passenger side-- then piped two lines with air chucks 1 front and 1 rear by the way the kit i used i s firestone


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

I would also recommend the cordless set up for as much as you can 

very quick and easy 

get the best inverter you can and it will keep everything charged

I would get a compressor and small tank big enough to fill your tires and use everything else cordless or even a corded tool with the inverter


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

you could go underhood boss compressor that runs off of the crank shaft pulley. down side is $5000. an electric compressor is probably your best bet.


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

try hornblasters . com. i have their bigger kit and it works fine. i run air bags, big horn kit, and have an auxilary line run to the back of the truck to fill tires, run an air gun, etc... works great for small bursts, changing tires, etc.., wouldnt be too great for prolonged running of tools. not enough cfm.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

I used a hot dog tank i picked up at a compressor repair shop for $25 12v air ride compressor for $75 new and misc. hose & fittings from around the shop mounted the tank inside the frame. works like a charm. I also run a 2000w inverter that runs grinders etc and rechargers the cordless stuff.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

In the offroad community it is quite common to have on board air. You could either find and older York compressor (found on older cars, trucks and volvo cars). They can easily pump up to 300 psi. I personaly use a standard sanden compressor that went in the stock location on my Jeep with the 4.0 HO. I had two tanks, one hanging under the hood and the second one inside the frame opposite the muffler. It's quite impressive realy, I could run my impact and air up mine and others tires (I run 36" x 13.5" x 15" Iroks)
If you google "York OBA" it should get you some great info. The downside to running the Sanden compressor (regular AC compressor) is that you have to give it a few squirts of tool oil into the intake port while it's running. the York has an oil sump. The Sanden is quite capable of 300 psi.


----------

